# HC uprooting



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm currently trying to carpet HC. I use ada amazonia, root tabs and liq co2, and lighting is not an issue. Anyone have tips on how to keep hc rooted?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

You can keep it down with weights. I would put stainless steel mesh over it to keep it down until it creates a proper root system.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Dawna said:


> You can keep it down with weights. I would put stainless steel mesh over it to keep it down until it creates a proper root system.


Alright thanks ! I'll give that a shot


----------

